# Scout might have found his forever home...



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess maybe you should sit down and make a list of pros and cons of keeping Scout. It sounds like you've really bonded to him and if you think you can afford to keep him (both moneywise and timewise) then what's stopping you!? But if you're just not sure that two dogs is feasible and are worried about other issues, then there is nothing more admirable you could do than to place him with a good home.

Good luck with your decision, I am sure it's a difficult one to make.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head - financially and timewise I'm not I can. I'm a full-time student living at home (so the parents would have to say yes as well) and planning on law school in a year or so...and am unsure as to what I'm even going to do with Ranger at that point! Depending on where I go to school, he might be staying with my parents for awhile but i can't ask them to look after TWO dogs for me. So, while I would looooove to keep him...I think the best thing I can do is find him the best home possible (that's not my house). It's already soooo hard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very tough decision for you. This is why when I helped with Intakes, I only did shelter pulls and temporary fostering. I was bad enough wanting to keep several that I pulled out of a shelter and transported.

It's amazing to hear the bond between Ranger and Scout, can definitely tell it in the pictures of his day. 

Wishing you much luck in your decision. I can't really give you any advice except to think with your head and not your heart. 
If I listened to my heart every time, I'd have several dozens........


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it's so sad to think of Ranger losing his best friend. They look so happy together and you guys sound like a family already. None of us with pets know where our lives will take us in the future if we had to think about that alot of us wouldn't have pets. I had to find a place to move that accepted three dogs in one week and i did it so don't let the fact that you might be moving to go to law school in a year or so make you feel like you have to give up Scout. I think you should talk to your parents and see what they say. They might not have a problem with Scout staying with them if it came to that. You and Ranger seem to have bonded with him so much and that doesn't happen everyday. I'm not trying to make this harder on you it just seems to me like he is meant to be your dog.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Bumping up for Ranger - hopefully those of you that have fostered can give her some advice!!

Ranger - I sent you an email - it's convoluted, but I hope helpful 

I know how tough this is for you,
Kim


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Kim - it was definitely helpful! So far I haven't heard back from the people so who knows, maybe they decided against my wonderful little fellow. He's currently engaging ranger in an intense game of bitey face...nipping at ranger's paw pads and ranger is whining a weird high pitched noise. They are so odd...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Yep, my bestest little buddy might be leaving Ranger and I. We met with a nice couple last night and after a few minutes Scout really warmed up to them. Even with Ranger out of the picture, he was venturing close to them and then eventually was doing all his tricks for them (a handful of cookies helped!) It seems like a good fit for Scout. They weren't taken aback by his shyness, say they are interested in taking him to puppy classes, and though they don't have a fenced yard there is a lot of green space and off leash areas behind their house. They even have a relative with a chocolate lab and they were mentioning play dates for Scout to help him get over losing Ranger.
> 
> But what will I do to help Ranger and myself get over losing Scout?? Ranger has bonded to this little guy way more than he's ever bonded to Blue. I brought Scout up in bed last night for cuddles and Ranger ended up using Scout as a pillow and licking his face...something he has never ever done before.
> 
> ...


Why are you thinking of giving him up?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

He's a foster pup...but I've had him for 5 weeks now so it's only gotten harder and harder.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That's one of the reasons I have never fostered.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

yep, it is hard...especially when the pup is shy and insecure but is starting to come out his shell around his foster home. It's hard to see him go back in it when potential adopters stop by.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This upsets me but makes me happy at the same time. I was so hoping you would decide to keep little Scout and give Ranger a sibling. However, I fully understand why you can't at this time.

Seeing what you and Ranger have done for Scout is so inspiring!!! You should be very proud of yourself (and Ranger for being an awesome foster brother). 

I truly hope Scout finds his forever home (if it can't be with you and Ranger) where he will get the love and patience he so deserves!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Laurie! I too am sad we can't keep the little guy. If he'd been adopted in the first 2 weeks I had him, it would have been a lot easier. But now...sigh. It's definitely going to be hard. I will be a weepy gal for awhile, that's for sure.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"_But what will I do to help Ranger and myself get over losing Scout_?? "

There is an application on one of my puppies and inquiries about the other two. I so know how you feel. I thought they were "safe" until their next puppy shots at least.

No applications on the bats though.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd keep him - He'd be great company for Ranger while you are at class, etc. But then again, that's why I know I couldn't foster..... I'd just keep them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

Ranger

I can only imagine how difficult this will be for you and Ranger.
You are just wonderful for fostering him!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> I'd keep him - He'd be great company for Ranger while you are at class, etc. But then again, that's why I know I couldn't foster..... I'd just keep them.


That's why I couldn't foster either. You have done a wonderful thing for Scout even if you can't keep him, but i still hope you do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know your feeling. I had CoCo almost 1 year. Didnt think I would be able to let him go, cried and begged to be able to keep him but the hubby said no. Then a family came along that said it doesnt matter about any of his health issues, we fell in love with his face and his curls. When they met him, all of them just hugged him and their son it was love at first sight. I knew the right home had come along. I cried my eyes out for hours when he left but after talking with her and her telling me how much they loved him. And her son saying he was his best buddy, I knew I did the right thing. Yes I still miss him and even cry some but I knew it was the right thing. 

I cant tell you what the right thing is too do but with living with your family and possibly going to law school next year, it sounds like things are up in the air. So maybe that is your answer. I know it is hard but being a foster parent is one hard job. Sick puppies, falling in love, bonding with them. But when the right home comes along you just know and you can rest easy knowing because of you sweet Scout got his furever home.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor us, too...I love reading about Scout and Ranger...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, i guess all my worrying was for naught - the couple never called me back. I'm both relieved and a little disappointed...every day I have him makes it harder and harder to give him up. Things are still up in the air. Mom admitted that she'd keep him in a second, but...then she trailed off. Who knows. We're off to an adoptathon on Sunday.

Maybe my uneasiness about him going to a new home is because the new one hasn't found him yet. I thought this couple was lovely and it would have been a good home for him, but maybe it wasn't the perfect home...maybe the perfect home for him is around the corner and while it'll still be hard for me (so, so hard) it'll be a little easier, too.

Thanks for all the support and encouragement everyone. It definitely helps!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Another update:

The couple called me tonight and we just had another visit. Scout was a little anti-social - sat in the corner and growled at them - but a walk got him more friendly. More importantly, they are a great couple and I feel way better about letting him go there IF they decide to adopt him. They have his best interests at heart and waited the extra day because they were talking about whether or not they were the best home for him or if he needed a confident older dog. So, I'm sad but not as emotionally distraught as tuesday/wednesday night. They really do seem great and while Scout might take awhile to warm up to them, I'm pretty positive they'll be able to provide him with everything he needs. Yay Scout, but sad for Ranger and I.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I feel bad for you and Ranger!!! If this couple decides to take Scout, when will you have to turn him over to them? That would be the worst part for me and why I would make a lousy foster mommy.

I hope everything works out for the little guy......


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck! You clearly love him so whatever you decide, I'm sure it will be in his best interest. Everything will work out the way its supposed to!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I feel bad for you and Ranger!!! If this couple decides to take Scout, when will you have to turn him over to them? That would be the worst part for me and why I would make a lousy foster mommy.
> 
> I hope everything works out for the little guy......


They're going to call me today and let me know if they want him OR if they want to do another visit. Usually it's just one visit, and we've already had two, but it's harder when it's a shy pup. He wasn't super social last night so they may decide on a third visit.

It is easier after our visit last night. They have his best interests at heart. They spent all day yesterday and wednesday thinking about if Scout would be happy in their home or if he needed an older confident dog to thrive (they saw how attached he was to Ranger.) So knowing that they're only thinking of him has helped me. I really think they are a great match for him and now it's just them making the decision if HE is the right one for them.

Still, it's going to be brutally hard. I let him sleep with me all night last night and I woke up to him curled up in my arms. Every time I tried to move away, he'd snuggle closer. He slept in til 8am today and would have slept in longer but I had to get up. 

So, if they decide they want him, he's getting picked up tomorrow. If they want a third visit, we'll do that tonight and then he'll get picked up tomorrow. Then I will be spending my weekend curled up on my bed with Ranger, crying into Ranger's fur, and eating chocolates by the gallon. Hopefully I get another little foster puppy soon to help ease the heartbreak.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I have tears in my eyes thinking about you and Ranger giving up Scout. You have done a wonderful thing for Scout, but I just can't think about that cute little guy being with anyone but you guys. I'm glad that his new people seem to want the best for him.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, thanks DaisyGolden - it is definitely hard. You're not the only one with tears with your eyes! Especially when I woke up with Scout curled under my arm this morning. He gave me a good morning lick on my arm, then went back to sleep. Ranger was using Scout's body as a pillow...it was so bittersweet. 

Oh well, my mom said if Scout ever gets returned to rescue organization then Scout is coming back here for good. Doesn't matter if it's a week, a month, or 5 years - he comes here! I'm glad I could at least help him on his path to becoming a well-adjusted, happy, confident dog...though of course Ranger played a major role in that, too!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I want you to keep him!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Oh, I want you to keep him!


Me, too! Mom wants to keep him, as well...it's just dad who doesn't. Well, not that he doesn't want him but...personally, I don't think dad's gotten over losing his heart dog last january. Ranger has helped but it's very obvious around the house that Ranger is MY dog. If we adopted Scout, then he'd be more my parents dog and I just don't think my dad is ready. I don't want to pressure him as that wouldn't be a good situation. But he has agreed that if things don't work out and Scout ever gets returned, that we will adopt him. Probably doesn't help that my dad is the ONE person in the house that Scout hasn't bonded with.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It's confirmed - Scout has a new family! They're going to pick him sometime tomorrow...poor me and Ranger!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I actually was going to encourage you to let him go - only because the rescue would hate to loose you as a foster home who will bring joy to many more dogs and adopters in the future I have no doubt. Ranger and you are like a team that take shy little puppies and give them confidence to go on their way.

It'll get easier with every dog, I promise!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Job well done! You did a great thing for Scout and his new family. I know it can be hard, but Scout will be happy and you can help another foster puppy that needs a loving place to land until their forever family finds them.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You did a great thing! I admire you so much!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> I actually was going to encourage you to let him go - only because the rescue would hate to loose you as a foster home who will bring joy to many more dogs and adopters in the future I have no doubt. Ranger and you are like a team that take shy little puppies and give them confidence to go on their way.
> 
> It'll get easier with every dog, I promise!


So very well said, she and Ranger have a very important job to do and can help so many other pups and dogs find their own families.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good job guys....yay for Scout!!!! Sad for you :-(


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So happy for Scout....I wonder what he`ll be like in his new home without another dog.

Can`t wait to see your next foster puppy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranger*

Thank you for loving Scout and preparing him for his forever family.
Now you and Ranger will be open to take in another dog who desperately needs a loving home!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Yep, my bestest little buddy might be leaving Ranger and I. ... I didn't sleep at all last night and started having nightmares about giving him up around 5am.


Just read through this thread and my heart is aching for you. For me, nightmares are a sure sign that I am making a major mistake. But that's me, not you. You have to trust yourself and make decisions based on your life circumstances. 

Best of luck to Scout, Ranger and you.
Lucy


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe Scout will be better in a house with no other dog so he can bond to his people more?

Will you be able to keep in touch with them? I will miss seeing his little face and cocky ears.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know you are hurting but you and Ranger will be ok. It hurts (I know from experience) but the happiness you see on his new family's face makes you feel better. And like others have said now you can help another pup reach his or her full potential and get their furever home. And it is ok to cry. I do with every foster. It shows how much you care and love. Just hug Ranger.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Little buddy gets picked up today at 8pm! Right now he's harrassing Ranger and they're engaged in a might battle of bitey-face...we're going to miss him sooo much!!

Thanks to everyone for all your support and advice! Thank you for reminding me that if I let go of one, I can help many more. We might already have a new foster lined up so at least we'll be kept busy and won't have as much time to think about quiet the house is without him. 

I'm also so happy with the couple who are picking him up. Their instincts are so good on how to deal with a shy pup and we seem to be on the same page about a lot of things. Like when they called to arrange a time to pick him up; they wanted him this morning but had a family gathering and thought it would be too much for him on his first day in his new life. How great is that? Instead of thinking, "hey let's show off our new puppy to our family", they've put Scout's best interests at heart. Even to the point of wondering if he would be okay without another dog in the house. I guess that was their biggest concern when they saw how much he loved Ranger. But honestly, these people are planning doggie play dates for him to help him adjust. More importantly, I think they're going to be active with him and expose him to a lot, like puppy classes, walks in busy areas and so on. Hopefully it works out for everyone. 

And while my heart breaks at the thought of Scout having to go to a new home and knowing that he'll temporarily be retreating into his little shell, where he goes and sits in corners and won't come out, I know this will be for the last time. He's either going to bond with the people and be in his forever home, or he'll come back to the rescue and back in my house forever. So as katie and paddy's mom told me, either way he's guaranteed happiness in the future.

Thank again everyone - I've taken a bunch of pics of him and ranger in the last few days so I'll be posting them tonight...and probably crying while I do so! I'm going to try not to cry when his people come over tonight. I'm happy for him bu very sad for me and ranger...and I caught my mom crying as she was petting Scout this morning...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the wonderful thing about this is not only have you given this puppy a new life, but by adopting him out you are now opening up your house again for the possibility of rehabilitating another lost dog. You sound like a wonderful foster mom!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone - today has been a rollercoaster of emotions. I was all weepy around 1-3 pm but seem to have pulled myself together for now, anyway. Only 2 more hours...it's pouring rain and I don't want to have our last walk be a miserable one with him crying because of the rain and me crying because...well, everyone knows why I'm crying. So we are hanging around the house with all 3 dogs. I'm glad Blue is here to occupy Ranger for when Scout goes and I've got a bunch of projects to do for tomorrow. Anything to do until I get a new foster (early next week) to keep my mind off things. 

I'm about to go get his care-package ready...I keep putting it off so I can take more pictures of him. And not cry. I picked up some cans of tripe - he loooves it so hopefully if his new owners give it to him, it'll help him bond with them a little quicker. I already know I'm going to have nightmares tonight of Scout being scared and lonely in his home and wondering where Ranger and I are...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

This is making me cry too......


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> This is making me cry too......


Me too.:bawling:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, Scout's gone.

I managed to hold it together throughout the meeting and honestly, I think these people are great. The girl was talking about doggie daycare for him and she'd checked into puppy classes so he's got the great home he deserves. It was sooo hard watching him walk away but he didn't hesitate at all and went happily with them. Even jumped over the rain gutter on the ground that he used to hesitate about. Didn't look back once and i saw his jaunty little tail as he followed them to their car.

I cried when I pulled his blanket out of the crate and teared up when I gave him the last cookie...and now I don't want to go downstairs because it'll be all lonely and sad. Going to be a looong night. BUT I just saw on FB that they took a picture of him and he looks very dapper in his new green collar. Hopefully he's settling in well. Ranger has Blue over for a sleepover tonight to help with the adjustment of losing Scout. 

Thanks so much for all the support everyone. I wish I had been able to keep him...


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you for everything that you did for Scout. I can't imagine how hard it must have been for you. Thankfully he went to a good home!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Scout's new people sound great and I am so glad he went without a backward glance. Sad for you of course, but that shows he has confidence in them.

I'm sure they would call you if he was being sad and hiding in the corner - for advice if nothing else. The fact that they saw Scout being shy and insecure and still wanted him is good too. They understand his issues and are willing to work through them. Hooray!

My little pups all have applications on them so I understand the sad/glad. I so hope little Scout bonds with them and learns to enjoy being someone's one and only. Those singleton's almost have their hair rubbed off from the petting and loving in my experience. Looks like I'll never have just one again, but when I did they were even more doted on for sure.:crossfing


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I was happy he didn't have any backward glances or hesitations, too. Otherwise I would felt worse. Instead, I look at it as I made him as confident as I could in the 5 weeks I had him and he's now trusting enough to go with two nice people. If he'd looked back, I would have thought he wasn't ready and would have been worrying about him (even more than I am now!) but because he trotted off happily...well, it makes it easier for me. 

Sure seems quiet around here, though. I remember the first two weeks I had him and I couldn't believe I'd signed up for this! Go-go-go and I was thinking, "did I make a huge mistake??" But he settled into the routine and I got used to a puppy and in the end we both adjusted.

Ranger's a little mopey. He's being a bigger suck than normal and around ten am today he was bugging me to go downstairs...and when I followed him down there, he went right over to the crate and was wagging his tail and looking at me, like "You forgot to let Scout out!" so I opened the crate and Ranger wagged his tail even faster but no Scout came out. Ranger went in to investigate the crate, just to double-check, then he went off and curled up in his bed. Poor guy. I should be getting another foster pup early this week so hopefully that helps. Hopefully Ranger is as good with the next ones as he was with Scout!

Oh, and a quick update on Scout: His new mom said he had a little accident in the house when they got him home but that he and the cat are doing pretty good with each other. She posted a pic of him with a jaunty green collar and a blue dog bone tag...it looks adorable on him.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

If you can you should post the pic of him with his new collar so we can see it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears for you and smiles for Scout. In the end, you gotta trust your decision. Maybe it's sorta like a mom feels when kids leave for college and we know that life will never be the same again. It's a day we have worked hard to reach, but it is definitely bittersweet.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

It's wonderful that you found a home for Scout! And it sounds like he was very comfortable with them. Glad he didn't look back....that does make it awfully hard! Great job!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just think you made him that happy and confident. You should be very proud as you cry. I know how you feel about the pain.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a great foster mama you are! You gave him the confidence to let someone else love him and give him his forever home! I know it must hurt but you should be so proud of yourself!


----------

